# One lady owner...



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Why is this used as an endorsement of quality for a second-hand car.
I was thinking about the cars owned by women that I know. Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere. The doors have dents from supermarket carparks (a result of always parking as close as is possible to the entrance of M&S - sod the 100 free spaces 25m further away). All have been kerbed. They have scratches all around the boot area where shopping bags scrape over the boot sills. The leather interiors are scratched around the switches and buttons, due to long fingernails damage and the paintwork around the door handles has suffered the same fate. The cars are never serviced on time. The oil levels are never checked 'cos "that's a job for the garage"... every 12,000 miles! Paintwork swirls from the drive-thru carwash. Dirt encrusted carmats (that have usually broken away from the securing pegs and are wedged up under the pedals). Damaged tyrewalls 'cos the tyre pressures are never 'managed' and usually never checked either. The list is endless....

So wtf should this be a positive reason the buy the car? :roll: 
.


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

marcusgilbert said:


> Why is this used as an endorsement of quality for a second-hand car.
> I was thinking about the cars owned by women that I know. Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere. The doors have dents from supermarket carparks (a result of always parking as close as is possible to the entrance of M&S - sod the 100 free spaces 25m further away). All have been kerbed. They have scratches all around the boot area where shopping bags scrape over the boot sills. The leather interiors are scratched around the switches and buttons, due to long fingernails damage and the paintwork around the door handles has suffered the same fate. The cars are never serviced on time. The oil levels are never checked 'cos "that's a job for the garage"... every 12,000 miles! Paintwork swirls from the drive-thru carwash. Dirt encrusted carmats (that have usually broken away from the securing pegs and are wedged up under the pedals). Damaged tyrewalls 'cos the tyre pressures are never 'managed' and usually never checked either. The list is endless....
> 
> So wtf should this be a positive reason the buy the car? :roll:
> .


A good point, well made [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Wanker!


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

phodge said:


> Wanker!


Which one :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Sad but true.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

phodge said:


> Wanker!


Please explain yourself.
I'm not attacking ALL women as a generalist statement. I'm sure you and many other female car enthiusiasts look after your car well and with pride. But, it's a fact that you are in the minority. My question is: what makes a one woman driver any more of a sales plus than to say one careful man driver? Have you ever seen an advert say one male driver? It may say "only one careful owner", but that's different to the point I'm making.
Don't just get all defensive and "power to the sisters" on me.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Wondermikie said:


> Sad but true.


It is


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

phodge said:


> Wanker!


Like that's gonna offend anyone :roll:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Why is this used as an endorsement of quality for a second-hand car. *Who says it's an endorsement?*

Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere.* 'Cause some friggin ejit is usually talking on his 'phone & trying to cut us up on a roundabout because we're only women......*

The doors have dents from supermarket carparks (a result of always parking as close as is possible to the entrance of M&S - sod the 100 free spaces 25m further away). *Have you actually TRIED navigating a trolley full of food to feed an army of people & animals for a week 25m across a sodding car park with two kids & a disabled mother in tow!?*

All have been kerbed. *Because 'he' is too used to driving his precious baby & couldn't park mine in a month of sundays.......*

They have scratches all around the boot area where shopping bags scrape over the boot sills. *Because I'm too knackered & he can't be arsed to lift the bags out & the little ones aren't tall enough to when they try to help - bless 'em!*

The leather interiors are scratched around the switches and buttons, due to long fingernails damage and the paintwork around the door handles has suffered the same fate. *Also due to ofspring & the fact that women don't usually see door openning as an art form......!*

The cars are never serviced on time.* Yes it bloody is unless there are a million & one things we have to do first like look after everyone else first & we believe our family do have to come before cars.......!*

The oil levels are never checked 'cos "that's a job for the garage"... every 12,000 miles! *Because we're too busy working, shopping, cooking, cleaning, washing, ironing, running homes, looking after children, husbands/partners & other family members to remember to do that too - & anyway what's the oil light for then?!*

Paintwork swirls from the drive-thru carwash. *Nope - Hubby does mine!*

Dirt encrusted carmats (that have usually broken away from the securing pegs and are wedged up under the pedals). *From the feet of the kids we ferry around....*

Damaged tyrewalls 'cos the tyre pressures are never 'managed' and usually never checked either. *See "oil" above......*

The list is endless....* YUP!*

So wtf should this be a positive reason the buy the car? *It's not! It's to warn you what the car has been through & by the way why don't you add on the extra 14,000+ miles a year more driving we do than the average bloke because of all the ferrying around we do?!*

*PRAT!*


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> Wanker!


Is that an offer?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Wanker!
> ...


Not found a new Girly since the Bunny Boiler Hun?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

:lol:

Nope!

And I'm not indicating that I'm desperate in my question to phodge!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> Why is this used as an endorsement of quality for a second-hand car. *Who says it's an endorsement?*
> 
> Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere.* 'Cause some friggin ejit is usually talking on his 'phone & trying to cut us up on a roundabout because we're only women......*
> 
> ...


And the rear view mirror has usually had some use too!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TT2BMW said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Wanker!
> ...


You might be desperate, but I'm not!!

:-*


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

mrs coope said:


> Why is this used as an endorsement of quality for a second-hand car. *Who says it's an endorsement?*
> 
> Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere.* 'Cause some friggin ejit is usually talking on his 'phone & trying to cut us up on a roundabout because we're only women......*
> 
> ...


Thank you mrs coope, that's a very long-winded way of saying that you agree with me. "one lady owner" is hardly a positive endorsement to use when advertising a car for sale. So why do people still do it? There are two such adverts in the sunday times this weekend - and that's what got me wondering.
Can't understand the reason for name-caling at the end of your post tho'? :? Guess you just wanted to show that you've mastered the technical skill of posting text in colour and big writing! Well done.[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> you've mastered the technical skill of posting text in colour and big writing! Well done.[smiley=cheers.gif]


Aw, thanks Marcus........ :wink: :-*


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

one lady owner is an endorsement, imagine buying a car and finding out it had more than that


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

mrs coope said:


> Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere.* 'Cause some friggin ejit is usually talking on his 'phone & trying to cut us up on a roundabout because we're only women......*


Funny how I see far more women than men using their mobile phone whilst driving :roll:



> The doors have dents from supermarket carparks (a result of always parking as close as is possible to the entrance of M&S - sod the 100 free spaces 25m further away). *Have you actually TRIED navigating a trolley full of food to feed an army of people & animals for a week 25m across a sodding car park with two kids & a disabled mother in tow!?*


Why don't you just leave them at home and get mum to look after them :?



> They have scratches all around the boot area where shopping bags scrape over the boot sills. *Because I'm too knackered & he can't be arsed to lift the bags out & the little ones aren't tall enough to when they try to help - bless 'em!*


Either don't put so much in each bag or swap him for another model 



> The oil levels are never checked 'cos "that's a job for the garage"... every 12,000 miles! *Because we're too busy working, shopping, cooking, cleaning, washing, ironing, running homes, looking after children, husbands/partners & other family members to remember to do that too - & anyway what's the oil light for then?!*


Clearly you need to change him for another model if he's not helping out at home.
Oh and as for the oil light, well you should NEVER let your oil fall to that level as it basically means that you've got practically f**ck all oil left and your engine could go pop very soon if you don't put some in. READ YOUR OWNERS HANDBOOK ABOUT CHECKING OIL !!!!! Example, your oil light comes on and you're in the middle of knowhere and you can't get any oil, what you gonna do? :roll:



> Paintwork swirls from the drive-thru carwash. *Nope - Hubby does mine!*


Well any guy who takes a nice car through a car wash doesn't deserve a nice car........................period



> Damaged tyrewalls 'cos the tyre pressures are never 'managed' and usually never checked either. *See "oil" above......*


Agreed :wink:



> So wtf should this be a positive reason the buy the car? *It's not! It's to warn you what the car has been through & by the way why don't you add on the extra 14,000+ miles a year more driving we do than the average bloke because of all the ferrying around we do?!*


So how many miles does the average bloke do in a year?


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

phodge said:


> And the rear view mirror has usually had some use too!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Nicely put phodge! :wink:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > Most have been 'dinked' and resprayed somewhere.* 'Cause some friggin ejit is usually talking on his 'phone & trying to cut us up on a roundabout because we're only women......*
> ...


 *Dunno! But Coope manages to put less than 2K a year on his baby!* :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## foojeek (Nov 22, 2004)

But then again would you really want to buy a car described as 'fully loaded' :roll:


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

mrs coope said:


> marcusgilbert said:
> 
> 
> > you've mastered the technical skill of posting text in colour and big writing! Well done.[smiley=cheers.gif]
> ...


No problem Ma'am. I wouldn't want to upset a gal who drives around fully armed with a set of plug-in hair straighteners. Gulp! :wink:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

phodge said:


> TT2BMW said:
> 
> 
> > phodge said:
> ...


Phew. Thank fuck for that! :roll:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

marcusgilbert said:


> mrs coope said:
> 
> 
> > marcusgilbert said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: 
You're a wise man Marcus!! :wink:


----------

